# neutered dog still looks like he has balls soz tmi



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

ok as some off you no i took my 11mth old staffie in to be neutered on friday ! well they sed they leave the sack bit n just remove t insides soz tmi which ive never heard off before and wen he came out the looked floppy but now they look like they did before the op is this rite ?
He has his pre op check tmoz evenin just wondering if i should do it tnite instead his stitches look fine n clean 
Thanx again


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

It might just be a bit of swelling, Rupert wouldn't stay calm no matter what, if his stitches are fine I would leave him til tomorrow evening, or if you are real worried give the vet a call and ask


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

yes i have heard this, when i had my previous rescue dog, i was told he had been neutered but he still had his balls, was a little confused. And i dont mean to panic you, but in the end he ended up having to have another operation to complete the job, where there were then removed, because the previous vet in Ireland had completley messed it up.
If unsure give the vet a ring.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

dont worry bout it, they are gone! it happened to bailey, he still looked like he has his wee men but eventually the "sack" shrunk! nice!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Cheeko doesn't have his balls anymore but he still acts asif he hasn't been neutered. Sometimes I wonder if the operation was done 100%.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

There will be swelling for a while, once that goes down and the scrotum shrinks you wont be able to see anything. I think anyone would be a bit swollen after that op!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

If there is any heat at all, get to the vets incase of an infection


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

neutering is not the same as castration. With castration the surgery will remove the testicles where neutering is a surgical step to remove the testicle leaving the sack which will eventually shrink up. A neutered dog can in many cases still tie with an intact female in season. This is not uncommon. Just because they cannot breed does not mean the urge is not there to still do so if a female is near. I have had many males still act up after neutering when an in season female was near.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

ive had over 50 dogs done that ive rescued over the years,its normal,the odd time a few need antibiotics,they will tell you at your check up


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

they really should have warned u that post op their may be some swelling.
As the scrotum is left behind and only the testicals are removed this leaves an empty space. The sack may then fill with fluid its usually a little capillary seapage, its harmless unless it swells to excess and then understandably will be very uncomfortable. Should that happen u r best to inform ur vet so as they can see the dog and treat as nec.
If its looking as though the dog has not been done this is fine, the balls have gone and the body is dealing with the empty space in its own way. It wil shrink over time and eventually will just be a small pouch of skin.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Yogi B said:


> neutering is not the same as castration. With castration the surgery will remove the testicles where neutering is a surgical step to remove the testicle leaving the sack which will eventually shrink up. A neutered dog can in many cases still tie with an intact female in season. This is not uncommon. Just because they cannot breed does not mean the urge is not there to still do so if a female is near. I have had many males still act up after neutering when an in season female was near.


sorry, I think you are a little confused here. Neutering is the lay term for castration in the male and spaying in the female. There is nothing else that can be done except a vasectomy where obviously the dog will still have a sexual urge. I imagine the castrated dogs that can still mate have had a little bit of cord left behind so still have a sexual urge. Most dont though.
As you say and as I said earlier the scrotum will shrink and more or less disappear after castration (neutering)


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

Blitz said:


> sorry, I think you are a little confused here. Neutering is the lay term for castration in the male and spaying in the female. There is nothing else that can be done except a vasectomy where obviously the dog will still have a sexual urge. I imagine the castrated dogs that can still mate have had a little bit of cord left behind so still have a sexual urge. Most dont though.
> As you say and as I said earlier the scrotum will shrink and more or less disappear after castration (neutering)


no, not confused. Original term castration meant to literally cut the balls off. IE: there were no sacks left at all. With the introduction of neutering, the term sufficed for both as the reason for castration was the same, to eliminate the potential of reproduction. But in fact the actual term castration meant to cut the balls off entirely. Today though we neuter which is not actually castration as the term was originally defined. The process though being again that it achieves the same goal is used loosely when referring to neutering. As one who grew up on farms, we castrated bulls regularly, we did not neuter them as done on dogs.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Yogi B said:


> no, not confused. Original term castration meant to literally cut the balls off. IE: there were no sacks left at all. With the introduction of neutering, the term sufficed for both as the reason for castration was the same, to eliminate the potential of reproduction. But in fact the actual term castration meant to cut the balls off entirely. Today though we neuter which is not actually castration as the term was originally defined. The process though being again that it achieves the same goal is used loosely when referring to neutering. As one who grew up on farms, we castrated bulls regularly, we did not neuter them as done on dogs.


sorry, that really is rubbish. Bull calves are castrated in exactly the same way that dogs are and cats and horses and no doubt humans too. Neutering is a generic term. Very occassionally, for other surgical reasons there might be a scrotal ablation where the scrotum is removed but this is not for castration (neutering). To remove a testicle an incision is made in the scrotum, the testicle is then pulled out and the cord tied off to stop bleeding and the testicle is then removed. This is then repeated for the other testicle and the incisions are sutured. That is the only way to do it. The alternative with very young calves and lambs (under a week old) is to rubber band the scrotum and testicles which cuts off the blood supply and over a few weeks the whole lot dies and drops off. Not done with dogs though!

Obviously there is some swelling and leakage so the scrotum will look very large for a time afterwards so the OP has nothing to worry about unless it becomes hard and infected.


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

Blitz said:


> sorry, that really is rubbish. Bull calves are castrated in exactly the same way that dogs are and cats and horses and no doubt humans too. Neutering is a generic term. Very occassionally, for other surgical reasons there might be a scrotal ablation where the scrotum is removed but this is not for castration (neutering). To remove a testicle an incision is made in the scrotum, the testicle is then pulled out and the cord tied off to stop bleeding and the testicle is then removed. This is then repeated for the other testicle and the incisions are sutured. That is the only way to do it. The alternative with very young calves and lambs (under a week old) is to rubber band the scrotum and testicles which cuts off the blood supply and over a few weeks the whole lot dies and drops off. Not done with dogs though!
> 
> Obviously there is some swelling and leakage so the scrotum will look very large for a time afterwards so the OP has nothing to worry about unless it becomes hard and infected.


Sorry, but it is not rubbish but fact. You are not going back far enough in your use and definition of the term "castration" otherwise you would understand what I am saying. It was the actual "Cutting" off of the testicle completely. There was no sack left at all. Over time this was deemed inhuman which created the operation known today as neutering. The common reason why the term Castration is still used in conjunction with neutering is that the procedure has the same end result and purpose, to keep the animal from reproducing. But you are wrong if you believe that castration and todays neutering are in fact one and the same when they originally were not. As the term "runt" which we use for smallest in litter was originally used to define the smallest in pigs, castration was used on bulls. Terms change over years and though they can be used for different procedures or applications originally have history in only one particular situation. Castration the complete removal via cutting off the testicles comes from bulls. Yes, castration and neutering mean the same thing for general purpose today but the term castration original definition did not include the term neuter nor were the procedures the same. Had they been then there would be no sack left. The goal back then was to remove ALL of the testicle complete with sack ie: castrate.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

is it worth arguing with you. I am sorry, it is nonsense. ALL the testicle and spermatic cord is removed otherwise the animal is not castrated or neutered or gelded or whatever term you want to use. You could not do that without making an incision in the scrotum and if you just chopped off the scrotum and its contents you would not be removing all the testicle and cord, you would not be able to ligate the blood vessels and the animal would bleed to death.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

lmao my mums old staff was the same he was castrated when we picked him up from vets we questioned it as they sack was just as big as before but within a couple of weeks it had gone down flat as a pancake lol


----------

